# Another Stowa Flieger Original LE



## Guy 67 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Last week I had the opportunity to meet once again Jörg Schauer at Engelsbrand :










My limited FO N° 3/80 was ready for delivery.

He and his staff are still working in the old location :




























During spring he will move into the new building that is still under construction.

Jörg and my new watch were awaiting me :



















Jörg had put the new closed type strap on it, a very nice strap I could eventually wear on my ankle but alas not on my tiny wrist !

I'm not particularly fond of the other offered straps so forgive me please but I have sinned and put a Teju lizard strap on the watch.

Now lets see the pics :























































The finish of the case and dial are really outstanding considering the price of the watch :



















On one side of the case you can see the typical B-Uhren engraving "Fl 23883" :




























The hands are superb too :




























The glow is first-rate :



















On my wrist the 41 mm size is perfect :










The modified Unitas 6497 :





































On my watch the engraved balance bridge is not gold plated but rhodium plated :



















As you know and in order to satisfy the purists the watch is delivered with a plane engraved and numbered case back :



















There is ball to unscrew the case back too :










I'm really enjoying this Airman and I'd like to thank Jörg for the once again excellent work he did ! :-!

Thanks for looking.

Guy *


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats and very very nice shots :-!


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

All has been said; and nice to see what is going on in Engelsbrand....
thx and enjoy
Chris


----------



## Nightflight (Oct 10, 2007)

That are really excellent photos.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pierre_S (Apr 16, 2008)

Completely outstanding photographs Guy! I will be revisiting this post several times. Jörg and his team make some marvelous watches. It feels like well spent money every single time!


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome pics!

Incredible watch as well. I assume the rhodium plating was by special request?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing ! Excellent movement pics!


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

Fantastic shots - thanks for posting.

Andrzej


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

Are you a professional photographer - if not, you should be - those are seriously good pics, not just technically but in composition as well.

I wouldn't be surprised if Jorg would pay you for some of those (or give you a serious discount on your next purchase !)

Brilliant - just makes so totally p*ssed off I missed the opportunity of getting one o|










Jorg looks justifiably proud of his "baby" in your photo above :-d

Just one niggle - sorry the Lizard strap just doesn't suit and IMHO isn't appropriate. Have a look at http://www.toshi-straps.co.uk/ He makes beautiful hand crafted straps to your personal specification, at a very reasonable price. (I'm not linked - just a very happy customer).

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

This is probably the best way to get your Stowa! This is a splendid watch, and as usual, splendid photographs!


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

superb watch! :-! Great story!


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Great post and excellent pics. |>

I've been wondering who had numbers 2 and 3 (as I assume number 1 is staying with Stowa...?). Number 4/80 sends its greetings. :-!


----------



## mmaddux (Dec 3, 2007)

One heck of a photo essay!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

First, congrats on getting your FO LE. It is a really great watch. Second, thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## southisland (Jul 5, 2008)

Guy,

I'd like to add my thanks for sharing those great photos. The watch looks absolutely stunning!

Jim


----------



## erawamai (Nov 27, 2007)

Guy 67 said:


> *Last week I had the opportunity to meet once again Jörg Schauer at Engelsbrand :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the ball work to undo the caseback?


----------



## capuchino (Nov 4, 2008)

Same question I have: How does the ball work to undo the caseback?


----------



## Fawo (Oct 28, 2008)

where can i get one of these ball?


cheers
fawo


----------



## Guy 67 (Feb 9, 2006)

Many thanks for your congrats and nice comments ! b-)

And I promise to change the strap to a more appropriate one.

The ball works well, I did'nt try it yet, but Jörg showed me how to use it. You push firmly with it on the caseback and turn, and it is perfect to screw or unscrew the caseback without scratches. :-!


----------



## osxsylvain (Oct 29, 2008)

Really awesome pics !
Many thanks for sharing this


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Indeed Guy67 is well known on French forums for his outstanding contributions, both in terms of photographs and his fine taste for original and beautiful timepieces.
I'm glad to share his opinions on the FO LE.
Bonne continuation et merci!


----------



## ari95 (May 10, 2008)

great pics! What watch was Jorg wearing tha day? It's great about Stowa that you can go get your watch and actually meet the people responsible for this exciting company.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

Fawo said:


> where can i get one of these ball?
> 
> cheers
> fawo


any Squash ball will work also.


----------



## watchluvr4ever (Oct 23, 2008)

Excellent photos! Thanks for sharing! :-!


----------



## taipan168 (Oct 7, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for posting them.

Whose is the Porsche 911 in the carpark? Is that Joerg's?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

capuchino said:


> Same question I have: How does the ball work to undo the caseback?


Simple friction. Put the ball on the back, push and turn. Works with a lot of regular toy balls too - I use one because I'm too cheap to buy an actual caseback opener :roll:


----------



## mr.frida (Mar 18, 2008)

wow, very nice pics!|> thank u very much for posting!:thanks very nice strap u got, i dont like the rivets either. have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## village (Oct 13, 2008)

Superb photographs.....definitely show what a quality watch that is!


----------



## grig (Feb 24, 2008)

Insane - dementially - crazy - photos!!!
Like them very much!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

ari95 said:


> great pics! What watch was Jorg wearing tha day?


I wonder if it is 01/80. . . . ;-)


----------



## macbum (Dec 31, 2007)

Really really awesome photos! It's really nice to know that Jorg has that personal touch. I mean what better way to collect the watch than from the master craftman himself. It must be truly an honour to do so.

I am soooooo jealous. I am also kicking myself for missing out on the FOLE. o|


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

My FO has arrived as well


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Neal, you don't sound as excited as you once were about this watch. I know the wait took quite a bit of the edge off of my eagerness for this one, which finally arrived today after many trials and tribulations, wailing and gnashing of teeth:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent pics of an excellent watch :-!


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

how did i miss this?!! nice pics thanks


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

Flashharry said:


> My FO has arrived as well


What is that strap with the white stitching? Any more pics of that?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent pics! :-!


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

pilotsnoopy said:


> how did i miss this?!! nice pics thanks


Thanks for ressurecting this thread!

Over the past 12 months I have recollections of some good FO/FL photo's being posted on the forum but didn't think to bookmark the threads at the time.

Now I find that I am jonesing for any good FO/FL photothreads or discussion, which had all but died out now that the FO/FL has been discontinued.

Seeing pics like these helps to dull the pain as I wait for however long it may take to get delivery of my FO3. I don't think even receiving a MOLE2 on the 11th Jan will help take the edge off, though I'm sure it'll be a spectacular watch in its own right.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

mingsta said:


> Thanks for ressurecting this thread!
> 
> Over the past 12 months I have recollections of some good FO/FL photo's being posted on the forum but didn't think to bookmark the threads at the time.
> 
> ...


And I was just starting to enjoy NOT having the pictures around. Not having one and not being able to get one, but drooling after one whenever I see it isn't good for my constitution. Out of sight, out of mind, you know? Still, I'm sure in time one will make its way to me... Even if it's in another 3-5 years. I'm hoping the next one will be extra-special with the new Durowe movement and hacking.


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

I could be wrong, but looks like the 22mm airman strap to me. You can see more pics on the stowa website in the straps, 22mm section.


----------



## mdj (May 27, 2007)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but is there any chance of getting a Stowa Flieger Ltd or are they done for good?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

mdj said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but is there any chance of getting a Stowa Flieger Ltd or are they done for good?


No chance.


----------



## mdj (May 27, 2007)

Cry.....<|


----------



## MCG (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Guy, nice pics again, not to mention the watch anyway...

As mentioned - the lizzard strap dopes not really fit... ;-)


----------



## Seamaster68 (Jun 1, 2010)

mdj said:


> Cry.....<|


No worries buddy, there will be a new movement for another LE in the pipeline..I am holding my breath for 1 too..meanwhile waiting for my airman auto..LOL


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

stuffler said:


> No chance.


Mike:
That was cold. Correct, but cold. I thought the same and finally a collector must have been tired of reading my Wanted posts and made my FOLE dream come true. I would suggest you do the same OR wait for the new Fleiger Original.

I am hopeful that the next generation of Fleiger Originals will be available next year. The demand for this watch has been incredible and the new Durowe movement is much anticipated. As for a FOLE II, with a Durowe movement and either a A or B dial, I have no idea as to how that could work. Lottery I suspect.

By the way, I am glad that someone resurrected this thread, as it is one of my favorite, as it features both the great watch and the watchmaker.

vincesf


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

There is one listed in the FS section:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=421996&highlight=stowa


----------



## mdj (May 27, 2007)

centralcoastbuc said:


> There is one listed in the FS section:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=421996&highlight=stowa


Talk about increasing in value!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

mdj said:


> Talk about increasing in value!


.....and that's *only* :roll: a FO, not a FO-L.E.,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Seamaster68 (Jun 1, 2010)

Guy 67 said:


> Many thanks for your congrats and nice comments ! b-)
> 
> And I promise to change the strap to a more appropriate one.
> 
> The ball works well, I did'nt try it yet, but Jörg showed me how to use it. You push firmly with it on the caseback and turn, and it is perfect to screw or unscrew the caseback without scratches. :-!


What is the thickness of this FOLE? 10.8mm or 13mm?:-s


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Seamaster68 said:


> What is the thickness of this FOLE? 10.8mm or 13mm?:-s


Make an educated guess ! ;-)


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

mdj said:


> Talk about increasing in value!


It's only increased in value if someone will pay that, we'll see....


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

Nolimits said:


> It's only increased in value if someone will pay that, we'll see....


Withdrawn!


----------



## Seamaster68 (Jun 1, 2010)

HA! The seller is a lurker here!!! Guess having the moon in the wardrobe is an easier task!!! hahaha


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> What is that strap with the white stitching? Any more pics of that?


Sorry...better late than never...it's the Stowa airman original

More photos as requested














































and new addition in tan..arrived today


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Neal:
Both straps look great, really showing the versatility of this watch.

Wear in good health and thanks for sharing.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

brainless said:


> .....and that's *only* :roll: a FO, not a FO-L.E.,
> 
> Volker ;-)


I am not clear as to whether it sold or not, because he states.
Withdrawn...Thanks!

In any case, it's like anything else in that involves the law of supply and demand. There is a very low supply of FO's available, perhaps I only see one FO offered for sale once in a 3 month period, and there are over a thousand people who want one, certainly the seller will feel that they can name their price. As for an FOLE, they seems to come up even less frequently.

vincesf


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

vincesf said:


> I am not clear as to whether it sold or not, because he states.
> Withdrawn...Thanks!
> 
> In any case, it's like anything else in that involves the law of supply and demand. There is a very low supply of FO's available, perhaps I only see one FO offered for sale once in a 3 month period, and there are over a thousand people who want one, certainly the seller will feel that they can name their price. As for an FOLE, they seems to come up even less frequently.
> ...


Last FOLE I saw for sale went for $3,000 :think: , wonder what one will fetch next time one comes up for sale?


----------

